# Best practice? - Use Flavours when creating ezjails?



## Ed_Flecko (Aug 3, 2015)

I've seen examples of some people, like the FreeBSD docs, that create a jail without using a Flavour (like the "example" flavour) -

`# ezjail-admin create dnsjail 'lo1|127.0.1.1,em0|192.168.1.50'`

and other examples (like this one from the ezjail website) that DOES use the "example" flavour when creating a jail -

`ezjail-admin create -f example example.com 'em0|10.0.0.2'`

If I understand correctly, the advantage of using a pre-created flavour is that it already has the most common files, etc., that you'd likely need when building a typical jail. Having said that, isn't using a flavour (i.e., example) the best way to build jails for a beginner, like me?



Why would anyone NOT want to use flavours?

Ed


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 4, 2015)

A "flavour" is only needed if more than one jail of that type will be installed.  The Handbook example is a single jail, kept as simple as possible.  For those two reasons, the Handbook does not demonstrate flavours.


----------

